# VFAA State Field Championships



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*How you doing*

Hay .com our state closed is the same weekend sorry we cant make it , guess we will see you at indoor good luck 



DALE & ZACK


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Hope to be there early saturday morning. I hope......


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

xring1 said:


> Hay .com our state closed is the same weekend sorry we cant make it , guess we will see you at indoor good luck
> 
> 
> 
> DALE & ZACK


The NCFAA is also that weekend.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

xring1 said:


> hay .com our state closed is the same weekend sorry we cant make it , guess we will see you at indoor good luck
> 
> 
> 
> dale & zack





pragmatic_lee said:


> the ncfaa is also that weekend.


if your skeered just say your skeered!!!!


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

:becky::becky::wink:


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*not a bit*

not skeered just gota support our state,nfaa spot shoots are a dying off fast here!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

So who won and what was shot? 

X Hunter called me last night but I was at dinner and forgot to call him back :doh:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

AMFS
Bobby Kinley 550 State Champ
Rick Stark 550 (Bobby had more X's)
Brad Baker Jr. 549 

AMBHFS
Timmy Ewers 550

PMFS
Kendall Woody 554 


That's all I can remember..........


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Ron Meadows said:


> AMFS
> Bobby Kinley 550 State Champ
> Rick Stark 550 (Bobby had more X's)
> Brad Baker Jr. 549
> ...


Good shooting boys. 
Heard you boys get rained out Sat. I was mowing and got drenched.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Ron Meadows said:


> AMFS
> Bobby Kinley 550 State Champ
> Rick Stark 550 (Bobby had more X's)
> Brad Baker Jr. 549
> ...


Great shooting Bobby, looks like your back up there. Congrats to Rick as well thats some good shooting. Timmy and Kendall we know you guys dont miss. Brad, cant win them all......


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

VA Vince said:


> Great shooting Bobby, looks like your back up there. Congrats to Rick as well thats some good shooting. Timmy and Kendall we know you guys dont miss. Brad, cant win them all......


Hey Vince, 

Sorry you couldn't make it. I know you would have had a blast, rain and all.
Hopefully next year you can make it.

Take care and see you indoors,

Kendall


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Kendall I sure did miss getting to attend this shoot. Let's try hard for next season not to schedule on top of the NCFAA and WV State shoot. I thought that second weekend in August was a good date for the VFAA State Shoot.
Here in NC we need to schedule our shoot as late in August as possible to try to get some decent enough weather. 

That Rick Stark is something else I swear he is probably the best all around archer in the country - world. He can shoot any style at the highest level in any game.

XHunterI know you are probably are having a little cool down period after the nationals, but hell you won the shoot you were really wanting to. Go kill lots of furry creatures then get back to kicking tail during indoors.

Glad to see Bobby is getting back to his old self again, better start chewing on some of that youngins nocks just to feel like you are doing your best to stay ahead of him.

How did Mr. Ron do?

How was the Turn out?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

:boink: Hey Brad if you ask nicely Timmy might give you a few pointers!  :bolt:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

There were 31 shooters I believe.

I did OK for me. About 4 targets in my site light went dead and I still shot a 513 (my first real shoot with a FS setup). Should/would have been in the 20's someplace if I'd only remembered to buy an extra set of batteries.

I was pleased with how I shot though..



jarlicker said:


> Kendall I sure did miss getting to attend this shoot. Let's try hard for next season not to schedule on top of the NCFAA and WV State shoot. I thought that second weekend in August was a good date for the VFAA State Shoot.
> Here in NC we need to schedule our shoot as late in August as possible to try to get some decent enough weather.
> 
> That Rick Stark is something else I swear he is probably the best all around archer in the country - world. He can shoot any style at the highest level in any game.
> ...


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Ron Meadows said:


> There were 31 shooters I believe.
> 
> I did OK for me. About 4 targets in my site light went dead and I still shot a 513 (my first real shoot with a FS setup). Should/would have been in the 20's someplace if I'd only remembered to buy an extra set of batteries.
> 
> I was pleased with how I shot though..


Good shooting Ron. I thought your "bulb" was a little dim.:wink:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I sure do know a fe other guys with some dim bulbs.


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

jarlicker said:


> Kendall I sure did miss getting to attend this shoot. Let's try hard for next season not to schedule on top of the NCFAA and WV State shoot. I thought that second weekend in August was a good date for the VFAA State Shoot.
> Here in NC we need to schedule our shoot as late in August as possible to try to get some decent enough weather.
> 
> That Rick Stark is something else I swear he is probably the best all around archer in the country - world. He can shoot any style at the highest level in any game.
> ...


Hey Joe,

The date has already been set up to go back to the origanal date. Should be the second Saturday and Sunday in August next year. 

The total for the shoot was 34. The results will not show everyone because there were 3 people that did not show back up for Sunday.

Take care and see you indoors,

Kendall


----------

